# Stena hss



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

the news is out that the High Speed Stena Discovery service from Harwich to the Hook is to finish in April next. Cheap airlines are to blame along with tripled fuel costs.
The Stena Britannica and Hollandica are being lenthened and upgraded to make the "passenger experience excellent"!
The Discovery will be returned to Stena's Swedish parent company.
What the becomes of the linkspans at each terminal?


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi David,

I believe another one that is in trouble is the Rosyth - Zeebrugge service.

Rushie.


----------



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

I guess that ferry companies just can't compete with EasyJet and Ryanair. A great shame that all of these great vessels are leaving UK waters.


----------

